# Help me compare Orange Lake with Bonnet Creek.



## melpollard (May 17, 2010)

Orange Lake/Bonnett Creek or Hilton International Drive?

Taking a large family (see below) for 3/12/2011.

Me and hubby
Grown son and daughter-in-law
Grown son
Grown niece and 3 year old

Sister and hubby
3 teenage girls, 17, 15, and 13
1 niece, (age 20) can room with teenage girls

Thanks for any information.  We are looking at Harry Potter World and Animal Kingdom, at the minimum.  I know a while back Orange Lake was hard to beat, but has it changed ownership?  Still a good resort?  How is Bonnett Creek?


----------



## stratusnj75 (May 17, 2010)

I would say Bonnet Creek without hesitation.  

Bonnet Creek is closer to disney and universal both.  Some will argue but it is basically on Disney property.  I thought furnished very nice, very new with nice amentities such as lazy river, several pools and water play areas.  From the several Wyndham resorts I have stayed at so far, definitely their jewel property.

OLCC was nice, had no complaints about it and would not hesitate in staying there again.  Had the River Island water area which was nice and plenty of activities.  Definitely very big resort with nothing really close to each other.  If you want to go from River Island to the West Village activity center, be prepared to get in your car.

Both are nice and I would not hesitate in recommending either one but if I could choose either one, I would definitely go with Bonnet Creek.

Devin


----------



## timeos2 (May 17, 2010)

*There is a clear choice and its not OL*

No comparison. Bonnet Creek all the way. Better location, newer & far better designed resort. OL is practically in another County and far from attractions other than Animal Kingdom (& the infamous Disney Treatment Plant!).  The variation in units, mostly due to age, is unpredictable and the resort is simply too big and spread out for our taste.  If you have a choice go BC to be closer to three of the four Disney parks as well as DTD, Universal, Sea World and a much better selection of stores/restaurants and other services than OL offers.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 17, 2010)

*Reedy Creek Improvement District Wastewater Treatment.*




timeos2 said:


> OL is practically in another County and far from attractions other than Animal Kingdom (& the infamous Disney Treatment Plant!).


I always thought I might enjoy an RCI trade into Orange Lake some day.  

BUT -- getting booked into a unit downwind of the sewage treatment plant would be such a drag that the risk of having that happen makes me reluctant to go for an exchange into Orange Lake.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sfwilshire (May 17, 2010)

No question. Bonnet Creek is a nicer resort in a better location. 

Orange Lake is a long haul from Universal Studios.

Sheila


----------



## Dori (May 17, 2010)

Bonnet Creek gets my vote too. When we stayed at Orange Lake, we were stuck so far back in the boonies, that it was a 15 minute walk to the pool. Bonnet Creek has a wonderful lazy river with free tubes (unlike OL, where you have to rent them).
 There is great entertainment at Bonnet Creek. Check out the "Duelling Pianos", they were fantastic!

Dori


----------



## psutrain (May 30, 2010)

I would go with Orange Lake in a heartbeat just getting back from bonnet creek

Thought I would give my review of the resort.

I was totally looking forward to this resort with all the great reviews here. Unfortunately I did not have that great of an experience as others here compared to other time share reasorts I have stayed at in Orlando.

When we arrived at BC on a Saturday a little after 4 they had a man making baloon animals righ tnext to check in desk. I thought what a great idea since I have two kids they went straight to the guy. He quickly cut them off and told them the line was closed and kids started to get upset especially the 3 year old. Not a great start.

I move over to the other desk just to get a parking pass and they ask me to go to a meeting for a review of their resort for 90 minutes. I say sure we could use the extra cash for some of the character dinners we booked and also we wanted to see how the points system works since we have a weeks resort. So we signed up for a tour since they said they had a daycare and I booked it for 1045 AM since we were not going to the parks and had a BBB for our oldest and a dinner at 1900 Park Fare. We figured we could go swimming after the 90 minutes to relax before our DD big night with Cinderella.

The room was ok nothing spectacular compared to some of the other resorts I have stayed at in Orlando. It seemed a bit smaller 2 bed than most. After we got to our room, we went swimming and waited for some family members who were staying at another resort to come over for dinner. We decided something lite and ate at Escudos. we placed our orders for some sandwiches and drinks and enjoyed the view. We did not get our meals until an hour later. Yes 1 HOUR for sandwiches. They explained they did not expect the big crowd???? There were a few tables that were not even anyone sitting at when we ordered plus I would think that they would expect a big crowd on a saturday night when most people check in????? Anyway, food was good but not for an hour wait....

Went to the parks for the next few days and parking was actually very easy at the towers. Never have to park that far away although it could get worse when tower 6 opens up. 

The day of our tour of the resort was starting off fine we went to check the kids in at the daycare and they told us that a pager number would be assigned to our children to the salesman who was assigned to us. Went through the tour nothing great and not impressed by the pitch that you should get a timeshare so you "can get it on" with your significant other. The entire presentation took 3 hours. We went down to see our kids after a little over 2 hours and saw that no beeper number was assigned to them if anything happened or they needed us. So we took the kids with us for the rest of the tour and had to go on for about another 45 minutes so we could go over price. We respectively told them no and I knew they were going to send over someone else and kindly told them we promised a special day for our daughter and would like to go. They kept us for another 15 minutes and our kids had it at that point and were flipping out. Just not a great experience and would not recommend it to anyone. I have stayed at both Hilton Grands and Orange Lake and would still go back to Bonnet Creek, but only if that was the only resort available at the time requested.


----------



## Carl D (May 31, 2010)

stratusnj75 said:


> Some will argue but it is basically on Disney property.


There is no argument, it's a fact. Wyndham Bonnet Creek is not on Disney property. 
Some like to think it's on property because you need to drive onto Disney property to get to it. But, just before you get to it, you drive back off property.

No Disney transportation, no room charging, no package delivery, no extra magic hours, no other on site perks.

So, basically it's not on Disney property.


----------



## Sea Six (May 31, 2010)

I've stayed at all 3 of those resorts, and my favorites, in order, are HGVC International Drive, then Bonnett Creek, then Orange Lake.  I liked the location of Bonnett Creek the best, but not the resort.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 1, 2010)

psutrain said:


> Went through the tour nothing great and not impressed by the pitch that you should get a timeshare so you "can get it on" with your significant other.



I had real issues with the sexual innuendo during our tour there about a year ago and expressed them to both the salesperson and the closer.  My 15 and 10yo were with us and were not the only children in the room. It went way beyond one or two casual comments. Hard to understand the reasoning behind it. 

Sheila


----------

